# 08/21 stirpers



## spinnerbait (Jul 22, 2009)

Josh and I got the island early waited for daylight. The stripers showed up OrgangeS30 had four in his boat before we got our first. Had our limit before 7 AM. Good day of fishing.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Excellent job catching stripers! I'm really glad the stripers got their feed bag back on, nothing like catching them.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

It was a great day fishing! Way to go Spinnerbait!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good looking display.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Good Job. thet sure are fun to catch.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Great job. Seems like they know when I'm gonna be there cause I have not seen them up for awhile now....LOL.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great looking fish... WTG


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats good size fish...way to go..


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

You had us in the right spot today. We were totally surrounded. We had 7 before we moved the first time. Caught the last 3 VERY quick after that. Was a REALLY good showing of fish today. Was actually sad to see the fish still schooling and us having our limit in the boat. We just sat and watched everyone else catch them since we were pinned to the shore and the fish were between us and the other boats. Everyone I saw was catching fish. Was the best schooling action I have seen this year. WTG spinnerbait!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

OrangeS30 said:


> You had us in the right spot today. We were totally surrounded. We had 7 before we moved the first time. Caught the last 3 VERY quick after that. Was a REALLY good showing of fish today. Was actually sad to see the fish still schooling and us having our limit in the boat. We just sat and watched everyone else catch them since we were pinned to the shore and the fish were between us and the other boats. Everyone I saw was catching fish. Was the best schooling action I have seen this year. WTG spinnerbait!


Its a lot sadder to be stuck at home and reading about this. Good job folks.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

OrangeS30 said:


> You had us in the right spot today. We were totally surrounded. We had 7 before we moved the first time. Caught the last 3 VERY quick after that. Was a REALLY good showing of fish today. Was actually sad to see the fish still schooling and us having our limit in the boat. We just sat and watched everyone else catch them since we were pinned to the shore and the fish were between us and the other boats. Everyone I saw was catching fish. Was the best schooling action I have seen this year. WTG spinnerbait!


Thanks OrangeS30 for allowing everyone to work on their limit. That was "2cool" of you!!!!


----------

